# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn aan penis

## janb123

Beste 

In de zomer van 2008 (op mijn veertiende) heb ik een week ge-leliekopt in Flevoland. Aan het eind van die week werd ik echter erg ziek (misselijkheid, braken, diaree) en heb ik de daarop volgende week in bed gelegen. Op de eerste dag van het ziek zijn heb ik s middags gemasturbeerd (ik voelde me s middags al een stuk beter dan s ochtens). Die avond kreeg ik opeens een vervelende pijn in mijn penis. Het ging om een branderig gevoel in het puntje van mijn penis, daar waar de plasbuis eindigt. Er was ook een grote drang om te plassen, terwijl eenmaal op de wc er niets uitkwam. Na een half uurtje stopte de pijn en heb ik verder nergens last van gehad. Ik ben toen ook niet naar de huisarts geweest.

Het daarop volgende jaar kwam de pijn af en toe terug, vooral na masturbatie. Net als de eerste keer verdween de pijn vaak na een half uurtje. Vanwege schaamte en het weinig voorkomen van de pijn (ongeveer één keer per maand) ben ik niet naar de huisarts geweest.

Na ruim een jaar veranderde er wat. De hevige pijn (vaak na masturbatie) bleef, maar ik had ook vaker last van irritatie aan het puntje van mijn penis. De pijn was dan niet zo erg als de eerder beschreven klachten, maar zorgden nog steeds voor de nodige irritatie. Ook was het sperma na ejaculatie vaak geler van kleur en wateriger. Ik heb in deze periode voor het eerst seksueel contact gehad met een meisje, het ging hier alleen om orale seks.

Ik ben uiteindelijk, ongeveer drie jaar na de eerste klachten, toch maar naar de huisarts gestapt. Tegen deze tijd had ik geen seksueel contact meer. De huisarts kon weinig vinden, het enige wat ze opmerkte was dat het puntje van mijn penis er wat rood uitzag. Uit een test bleek dat mijn urine helemaal schoon was. Ze zei me dat ze niet wist wat het was en als de klachten aanhielden dat ik dan maar terug moest komen.

De klachten bleven inderdaad aanhouden en werden zelfs wat erger. De irritatie kwam steeds vaker voor en bleef langer aanhouden. Mij is opgevallen dat de pijn vaak erger is na het plassen. Een tweede huisartsen bezoek volgde, deze keer bij een andere huisarts. De beste man kon ook niets vinden en dacht dat het probleem tussen mijn oren zat. Een tweede urinetest toonde opnieuw aan dat mijn urine helemaal schoon was.

Op dit moment ben ik van plan om weer een keer naar de huisarts te gaan, ik ben echter bang dat ik dezelfde reactie als voorheen krijg. Is een afspraak met een uroloog een goed idee? 
Ik heb vaak dagenlang last van de pijn. De ene dag is de pijn echter wel wat minder dan de andere. De pijn kan omschreven worden als het gevoel dat iemand in je plasbuis zit te porren. Bij erge pijn heb ik vaak het gevoel na de wc te moeten, ook als ik eigenlijk niet moet plassen.
Wel is het sperma weer de normale witte kleur als voorheen.

Extra informatie:
Ik masturbeer ongeveer sinds mijn tiende en heb voor mijn veertiende nooit problemen gehad. Ik masturbeer ongeveer één keer per dag en heb altijd op dit niveau gezeten.
Ik heb nooit gebruikt gemaakt van zalfjes of andere middelen om de pijn te verlagen.
Ik heb wel een paar rare plekjes op mijn penis, maar volgens de huisarts waren dit normale (talg) bultjes. Het probleem kan hier dus niet aan liggen.

Ik zit erg met het probleem in mijn maag en kan vanwege de klachten moeilijk van de alledaagse dingen genieten. Ik weet niet goed wat ik aan het probleem kan doen. Als de oorzaak tussen de oren zit, zoals de huisarts mij vertelde, wat kan ik dan hieraan doen? Ik heb geprobeerd er simpelweg niet meer aan te denken, maar dit lukte mij niet. 

Tips en ideeën worden erg gewaardeerd.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Jan,

Ik ben van mening dat wanneer je erge pijn hebt, dit sowieso niet tussen de oren zit! Huisartsen laten mensen vaak weggaan met deze conclusie, maar je krijgt niet zomaar pijn!

Ik denk dat een derde huisartsbezoek inderdaad wel een slim plan is, leg je probleem nogmaals uit, laat nogmaals de vreemde plekjes checken en push eventueel op een verwijsbrief naar de uroloog.

Heel veel succes!

----------


## janb123

Hallo beste mensen,

Ik heb inderdaad een derde bezoek aan de huisarts gemaakt, deze heeft mij doorverwezen naar de dermatoloog in het ziekenhuis. De dermatoloog heeft mij aan een zalfje geholpen en mij doorverwezen naar de uroloog. De uroloog denkt dat het om een urineweg ontsteking gaat, het probleem is echter de oorzaak hiervan te achterhalen. Ik moet nu urine- en spermamonsters inleveren voor onderzoek, waarna ik een nieuw bezoek breng aan de uroloog.

Ik ben blij dat er nu aandacht aan mijn probleem wordt besteedt en hopelijk wordt er zo snel mogelijk een oorzaak gevonden. Nog mooier zou zijn als het zalfje blijkt te werken (ik gebruik het nu nog maar één dag, dus kan er niks met zekerheid gezegd worden) en op deze manier de klachten worden verholpen.

Sylvia93 bedankt voor haar antwoord op mijn bericht, je antwoord heeft mij destijds aangespoord toch maar weer naar de huisarts te stappen!

Mijn probleem nu is dat het vakantieseizoen eraankomt en ik over anderhalve week met school voor een week naar Frankrijk ga. Ik heb op het moment veel last van mijn probleem en ik ben bang dat dit de vakantie naar Frankrijk voor mij zal verpesten. 

Zal ik de vakantie afzeggen? Ik heb gemerkt dat ik op het ene moment meer last heb dan op het andere moment, dit kan betekenen dat de betreffende week of meevalt, of erg vervelend wordt.

Iemand nog tips?

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Jan,

Ik vind het ontzettend fijn om te horen dat mijn berichtje je heeft aangespoord om dit verder te laten onderzoeken! 

Gelukkig wordt je inmiddels dan ook serieus genomen en wordt er goed gekeken naar waar het probleem vandaan komt. 

Je gebruikt net een dag het zalfje, ik zou even een paar dagen aankijken of dit zalfje werkt. Het zou natuurlijk super zijn als het werkt want dan komt je vakantie in Frankrijk ook niet in gevaar!

Het zou natuurlijk ontzettend zonde zijn wanneer je niet mee zou gaan op dit tripje. Misschien dat je door afleiding iets minder aan de pijn denkt en dat de week alsnog reuze meevalt. Ik zou het in ieder geval nog eventjes aankijken en eventueel even met de begeleiders van school praten. Je hoeft natuurlijk niet precies alles uit te leggen, maar wanneer zij op de hoogte zijn dat je soms pijn kunt hebben komen zij ook niet voor een verrassing te staan!

Succes en hopelijk kun je gewoon genieten van de vakantie!

----------


## janb123

Beste Sylvia,

Het zalfje heeft helaas nog geen effect gehad en het probleem is dus nog niet opgelost. Daarnaast heb ik ook nog een schouder blessure (ik heb 3 weken geleden mijn arm uit de kom gehaald en mijn schouder is nog niet herstelt) en daarom heb ik besloten de vakantie af te zeggen. De ingeleverde monsters waren op kweek gezet en bleken verder schoon te zijn, er kan dus wel met zekerheid gesteld worden dat het probleem niet bacterieel is.

Ik heb met de uroloog afgesproken om een cystoscopie te laten doen. Helaas was de vroegste datum dat dit kan worden uitgevoerd 24 juli, dus ik moet nog ruim twee weken hier op wachten.

Als ook hier niks uitkomt zal ik waarschijnlijk terug naar de dermatoloog gaan. Ik had sowieso nog een afspraak met haar om de effecten van het geleverde zalfje te bespreken.

Ik heb nu ook het complete probleem aan mij ouders verteld. Ze wisten sinds kort dat er wat aan de hand was, maar wisten niet precies waar het om ging en dat ik er al zo lang last heb. Vooral mijn moeder is erg behulpzaam, ze heeft met de huisarts gebeld en ik kan morgen een zalfje ophalen om de pijn wat te verminderen, waardoor ik de komende twee weken beter kan uitzitten.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Jan,

Wat jammer dat je je vakantie heb moeten afzeggen. Wel begrijpelijk natuurlijk als je met zoveel pijn zit. 
Gelukkig is je moeder erg behulpzaam, wat steun is altijd fijn natuurlijk! Je weet in ieder geval dus al dat het niets bacterieel is. Nu dus maar hopen dat er iets uit de cystoscopie komt. Zo'n probleem kan natuurlijk altijd beter behandeld worden wanneer het duidelijk is wat er precies aan de hand is!

Ik wens je erg veel succes de komende twee weken en met de cystoscopie!

----------


## janb123

Een aantal dagen geleden heb ik de cystoscopie gehad en op dat moment besloot de uroloog om ook nog een prostaat onderzoek. De hele ervaring was niet aan te raden en ik ben blij dat dat achter de rug ligt. Het meest pijnlijke was niet zozeer het onderzoek zelf, maar vooral de pijn na de tijd. Het ging hier om de specifieke branderige pijn in het topje van mijn penis waar ik het al eerder over heb gehad. 

Mijn blaad, prostaat en urinewegen bleken helemaal in orde te zijn. De uroloog heeft met mij geregeld om nogmaals een soa test te doen (bij de dermatoloog) en mijn nieren te laten onderzoeken mbv een ct scan. Er is namelijk een kleine kans dat het toch te maken heeft met nierstenen. 

Gelukkig kunnen deze onderzoeken in relatief korte tijd worden uitgevoerd en hoef ik dus niet zo lang te wachten als de vorige keer. 

Ik ben laatst ook nog een keer bij de huisarts geweest en die vertelde mij dat het ook mogelijk is dat ik pijn heb zonder dat er wat met mijn lichaam mis is. Weet iemand hier meer van? Als er tijdens de onderzoeken in het ziekenhuis geen duidelijke oorzaak werd gevonden moest ik volgens haar maar weer bij haar terugkomen, dan zouden we vervolgens samen kijken naar wat er gedaan kan worden.

----------


## RamonRamso

Hallo Jan. Ik ken dat gevoel ook. Het is écht een gevoel dat je kan missen als kiespijn. 
Ik denk dat ik weet waar de oorzaak bij mij ligt, wellicht geldt dit ook voor jouw. Ik heb 
dit gevoel namelijk alleen wanneer ik veel drink. Soms heb ik momenten dat ik een liter water
in een minuut of 2 opdrink met als gevolg op een later tijdstip te moeten branden. Dit heeft 
m.i. ook niks met seks oid. te maken. 

Wellicht drink je net als ik ook veel, probeer hier een aantal dagen op te letten?

----------


## romke

> Hallo Jan. Ik ken dat gevoel ook. Het is écht een gevoel dat je kan missen als kiespijn. 
> Ik denk dat ik weet waar de oorzaak bij mij ligt, wellicht geldt dit ook voor jouw. Ik heb 
> dit gevoel namelijk alleen wanneer ik veel drink. Soms heb ik momenten dat ik een liter water
> in een minuut of 2 opdrink met als gevolg op een later tijdstip te moeten branden. Dit heeft 
> m.i. ook niks met seks oid. te maken. 
> 
> Wellicht drink je net als ik ook veel, probeer hier een aantal dagen op te letten?


Hoi,

Mijn klachten lijken bijna wel hetzelfde. Ben zelf 33 jaar en dit weekend kreeg ik opeens een zeurderige pijn en soms een klein steekje in de urineleider van de penis. Ik had dit in winter ook eens gehad en toen een kuur gekregen. Nu moest ik die nacht van zaterdag op zondag veel plassen. Soms veel en dan weer een beetje, maar na het plassen gelijk weer aandrang. De volgende dag het zelfde beeld als was het ietsje beter met de zeurderige pijn. Maar na een beker water drinken moest ik eigenlijk vlak daarna weer plassen. Had mij voorgenomen om de komende dagen maar minder koffie te drinken. Drink veel koffie en dat is ook niet goed. 

Toevallig had ik die maandag al een afspraak bij dokter omdat ik maanden verkouden ben, dus gelijk maar weer vragen over dit probleem. Kreeg ook al movicolon omdat ik wel eens vaker plas klachten had, waarschijnlijk drukt de volle darmen tegen de blaas/urine leiding en daardoor had ik pijn in de zij. Maar dit was anders, nu had ik pijn in mijn penis en vooral ook de eikel. Echt een branderig gevoel, maar niet zo pijnlijk dat ik sta te springen. 

Maar dokter maakte er eigenlijk niks van. Ik had ook 2 plekjes op de penis die er eerst niet zaten en hij zei dat het niks was. Overal ontstaan wel plekjes, mochten ze groter worden dan moest ik weer langskomen. Zijn wat pigment vlekjes. Maar ja deze 2 dingen tegelijk maakten mij ongerust. Ik had ook het gevoel dat hij mij niet serieus nam omdat ik al langer met deze klachten loop. Eigenlijk belachelijk, want we doen het er niet om!

Vandaag Dinsdag gaat het alweer iets beter, ik hoef niet meer zo vaak te plassen, maar het branderig gevoel is er nog wel wat. Ik probeer wel vaak te drinken. Ik had ook even opgezocht op internet wat het nu kan zijn. Maar het kan ook een overgevoelige blaas zijn, hierdoor moet je veel plassen en heb je pijn. Maar ik wacht nog even af en anders ga ik ook vragen om meer onderzoek.
Want bij mij is het ook nooit een blaasontsteking, urine al een paar keer onderzocht zo ook gisteren.

In de vakantie wel een tijdje pijn in de zij, maar met movicolon hielp het toen wel weer.

Weet je al wat meer wat het is? Of nog steeds geen uitslag?

----------


## Wegpiraat

> Hoi,
> 
> Mijn klachten lijken bijna wel hetzelfde. Ben zelf 33 jaar en dit weekend kreeg ik opeens een zeurderige pijn en soms een klein steekje in de urineleider van de penis. Ik had dit in winter ook eens gehad en toen een kuur gekregen. Nu moest ik die nacht van zaterdag op zondag veel plassen. Soms veel en dan weer een beetje, maar na het plassen gelijk weer aandrang. De volgende dag het zelfde beeld als was het ietsje beter met de zeurderige pijn. Maar na een beker water drinken moest ik eigenlijk vlak daarna weer plassen. Had mij voorgenomen om de komende dagen maar minder koffie te drinken. Drink veel koffie en dat is ook niet goed. 
> 
> Toevallig had ik die maandag al een afspraak bij dokter omdat ik maanden verkouden ben, dus gelijk maar weer vragen over dit probleem. Kreeg ook al movicolon omdat ik wel eens vaker plas klachten had, waarschijnlijk drukt de volle darmen tegen de blaas/urine leiding en daardoor had ik pijn in de zij. Maar dit was anders, nu had ik pijn in mijn penis en vooral ook de eikel. Echt een branderig gevoel, maar niet zo pijnlijk dat ik sta te springen. 
> 
> Maar dokter maakte er eigenlijk niks van. Ik had ook 2 plekjes op de penis die er eerst niet zaten en hij zei dat het niks was. Overal ontstaan wel plekjes, mochten ze groter worden dan moest ik weer langskomen. Zijn wat pigment vlekjes. Maar ja deze 2 dingen tegelijk maakten mij ongerust. Ik had ook het gevoel dat hij mij niet serieus nam omdat ik al langer met deze klachten loop. Eigenlijk belachelijk, want we doen het er niet om!
> 
> Vandaag Dinsdag gaat het alweer iets beter, ik hoef niet meer zo vaak te plassen, maar het branderig gevoel is er nog wel wat. Ik probeer wel vaak te drinken. Ik had ook even opgezocht op internet wat het nu kan zijn. Maar het kan ook een overgevoelige blaas zijn, hierdoor moet je veel plassen en heb je pijn. Maar ik wacht nog even af en anders ga ik ook vragen om meer onderzoek.
> ...


\\\\\\\



Dag allemaal ,


Ik heb exact dezelfde klachten , al vijf maanden ,er is lichtelijk wat te zien aan de eikelrand bijna niets , maar wel met vlagen een erg irritant gevoel in de penis en de dokter die voorlopig nog niets kan vinden ...

Lekker dan .

----------

